# performance chip



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

hi people i got a performance chip for free found out it was on ebay but lets see if it makes a differance... only prob is the instructions say to hook it up to the sensor but where the hell is the sensor it sais to hook it up to my IAT sensor but that 4 wires to it this module has 2 wires in it not and then it sais if not the IAT then the Mat sensor and i think i found it im not sure its on the side of the engine one yellow and one black wire. if someone could show me pics of where it can be adzactly that would be great. 
[email protected]


eBay Motors: Nissan Altima 93-97 98 99 00 01 02 03 04-06 Chip Module (item 200088427764 end time Mar-14-07 13:13:55 PDT)


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Wow those are freakin' sweet I hear they add 1000 horse power!*

We all know that you didn't get it for free, you definately paid $28 for it. If it came with stickers make sure that you put them on because the one that goes in your back windshield gives you 20 extra horse power. Seen as how actual sensor chips cost like $1000 I would suggest that you are having trouble installing it because the instructions refer to parts that don't exist, it is probably not suppose to connect to your engine. I would suggest hooking one wire up to your credit card and another up your anus because you got ripped off (even if it was free). The time it took you to read the instructions is time you are never getting back. But hey, it wasn't a complete waste cuz I had a great little laugh at your expense. Take care now.


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

In case you're interested I have a performance inhancing tire iron that will give you 30 extra horse power and it could be yours for the low low price of $300.00.
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, I can't believe you got that chip! hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

darkblueangel ... you're fucked up Lmao YOU'RE STRAIGHT UP shouting this kid out.
but true.. hahaha
if there were such things as 28 dollar performance chips companies like STILLEN would be shut down instantly.


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

i almost got suckered in to one of those myself. the iat sensor and maf sensor are bundled on the intake piping. and i believe they are 5 wires. the iat i'm pretty sure are the two on the very outside of the harness. this "chip" is it one of those radio shack resistors? or the black box thingy? either way, all they do is confuse your engine into thinking the air is colder than it is, and in turn, it may give you a few ponies, but it will thin out the mixture. the engine light will come on. 
this product sells because kids want a fast cheap way to gain horses, but the sad truth is, there isnt a cheap way, and it wouldnt be found on ebay of all places. i hope you learn your lesson, but im sorry you had tyo learn it the hard way.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i got it hooked up thanks anyways and yea it does work i feel the diff and it ddnt show the engine sign and wen i drive it nicely it gives 2mpg extra got it for free though a buddy of mine got one and got one for me too. and its the black box not the little resistor. i also changed the filter and put a k&n filter in it so its pretty good but yea im deff going to upgrade to the real deal. 
thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you didnt buy a performance chip. you bought a resistor (in a cute black box) that richens your air/fuel mixture and doesnt really do anything else.


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

eBay Motors: +20HP SPEED CHIP NISSAN ALTIMA 95 96 97 98 99 00 01-03 (item 330111486410 end time Apr-20-07 17:42:22 PDT)

I lol'd


----------



## msengel (Apr 8, 2007)

*IAT/MAF sensor*

On newer Nissan's the IAT (intake air temperature sensor) is bundled in with the MAF (mass air flow) sensor which is located in on the the air tube that is connected to to your air filter. Their are 5 wires in this sensor. Does anyone know which color wire is the signal wire for the IAT sensor? Someone said that it is the yellow wire with the green stripe.Can anyone verify that? ... Thanks


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you seriously wasting your time with this?


----------



## msengel (Apr 8, 2007)

I gained about 2 mpg using it on my dodge magnum. I was hoping for the same with my Nissan.


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

well, after all this hullabaloo about these resistor boxes and "speed chips", i decided to go on down to radio shack and buy one of these fifty cent 10k resistors. and to be quite perfectly honest, after i managed to secure it on the two yellow striped wires on the iat sensor....bum da da bum.... it actually made a difference, albeit a small one. my dashboard velocimeter recorded a gain of about 3 horsepower @ 5450 rpm. now i know actualy dyno tests could prove me wrong, and most of you probably insist that it indeed would, but the most interesting effect, was how the throttle felt. given i have aftermarket throttle body and intake on the engine, it could have something to do with it. but the gas pedal felt more rounded and the engine behaved a little more solid all the way through 5 gears. i don't think it would make a world of difference for anyone, but with the altered air/fuel mix it provides, it seems that the aftermarket intake and delivery system quite liked it. and so do i.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it just makes it run constantly rich... go and run your finger on the inside of the exhaust tip and see how black it is...


----------

